# Fi and Fe users



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

i know several people whith strong Fe and Fi as well

for example my friend ISFP has functions in this order according to test (and honestly i think its correct)

Fi > Fe > Ni > Se > Si > Ne > Te > Ti

people usually tell me its impossible one person uses Fi and Fe at the same time
personally i know her abnd one other person (both very emotional - i mean emotionally based really) and for both i would say they are pretty active Fe and Fi users - very strong on both traits

anybody else with both of these functions very strong?


----------



## ENTJam (Nov 15, 2010)

I am an ignorant at Psychology studies and whatnot, but I must say, I find it somewhat odd that his dominant functions are both Fs.

I'll take the test and see how I do in it... let's see if perhaps I'm also like that (similar dominant functions).

EDIT: What I got is...

Se=Fi > Ti > Ne > Ni > Te > Si > Fe

This looks awfully wrong... But my only "similar" functions which are close to one another seem to be Ne/Ni. But they are not dominant according to the test.

Again, I still think it is weird to have Fe/Fi BOTH as dominant functions... but hey, I don't know anything about typology. XD


----------



## lobsterking (Jan 12, 2012)

I personally am very close with an elementary school janitor, Danny, who I really think is very dominant in both extroverted and introverted feeling, though I suppose I do not have any proof.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone can in a moment exhibit a behavior that resembles any function. But a person will have a preference for one over the other. A person who has adopted Feeling as their dominant function (this is the function driving the boat) will have a very strong preference for that function and actually will feel opposed if its attitudinal opposite is employed.

So what this means is a Fe-dominant (ENFJ, ESFJ) will have very strong Fe. Their entire sense of self and ego are built around Extraverted Feeling. They LIVE Fe. This means that although they might be able to dip into Fi from moment to moment that perspective will generally be downplayed. Unconsciously it may manifest as a feeling of being opposed. So often Fe-doms have a very strong, sometimes exaggerated reactions to Fi as selfish and disrespectful of social ideals and norms.

A person who really had both strong Fe and Fi would be something of a hot mess when it came to making evaluations. There would be no standard to reference as to whether something had any value (to him or the world). A Fi type uses an internal standard - X thing or idea is valuable to me because it matches with my own determination of what has worth. A Fe-type uses an external standard - X thing or idea has value because everyone else says it does. These are two contradictory ways of evaluating so they can't really co-exist One will be chosen as the conscious approach the other will be rejected and probably projected unconsciously onto others as 'opposition.'


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

I think I'm pretty strong in both. It makes me friendly and nice until I think a person has violated one of my values. 

Last time I took the test I got Ne>Fi>Se>Fe>Ni>Ti>Te>Si, with Si being the only one that wasn't average use or better.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I think this depends entirely on what precicely the terms mean, and at least in my experience all the definitions I've found are far too vague to make these mutually exclusive. I feel like there is something somewhat missing in the explainations of both that fails to highlight just how they are a completely different mindset. I don't think that one is empathetic and the other isn't, as some descriptions imply. It seems like if they really are mutually exclusive, then they are both able to look very similar though they work differently behind the scenes. 

According to the simple definitions I've run across though, and according to the test, I'm strong in both. 

Supposedly Fi: I have a very strong sense of individual identity and taste and am not very easily swayed by the oppinions of others. I tend to be most concerned with living in tune with my personal ideals and do not give them up easily. I really need to feel like I am living genuinely, authentically, uniquely true to myself. I'm very in tune with all the slight changes in emotion that I experience throughout the day. I have a constant awareness of a sense of identification with other things and people or non-identification with them, the sense of what is 'me' and what is 'not me'. I do tend to have my own agenda first, even though I try for win-win situations for everyone, I'm not that much of a martyr. 

Supposedly Fe: I pick up on others feelings very well, I can't not notice subtle nuances of expression that indicate how people feel about things. I'm quite empathetic and try to always take other's feelings into account. I'm very good at dealing with and reflecting other people's emotions, and I'm quite comfortable with the expression of them. I actively try to cultivate good feelings within people and between people. I'm expressive of my feelings so it's pretty easy to tell how I feel about things. Tact is of huge importance to me and I'm constantly aware of what actions, topics, tones, and phrasing is going to be well accepted by the people around me. - However, the big difference here is that I'm not big on following norms, and I don't think I'm very social/group oriented.


----------



## Misha (Dec 18, 2011)

LiquidLight said:


> A person who really had both strong Fe and Fi would be something of a hot mess when it came to making evaluations. There would be no standard to reference as to whether something had any value (to him or the world). A Fi type uses an internal standard - X thing or idea is valuable to me because it matches with my own determination of what has worth. A Fe-type uses an external standard - X thing or idea has value because everyone else says it does. These are two contradictory ways of evaluating so they can't really co-exist One will be chosen as the conscious approach the other will be rejected and probably projected unconsciously onto others as 'opposition.'


I agree. Those people tend to keep alternating their MBTI preference when one cognitive function took over the other. Those Fe users who score highly on Fi tend to let Fi override their judgement during self-critical phase, especially when they're stressed.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

@Hycocritical truth teller I fall into this camp. Hot mess... so that's my identity all along, phew. The relief!

My last two cognitive function tests came up with Fi > Fe > Ni > Ne, top 4 and all high. I'm pretty much f**ked it seems


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Misha said:


> I agree. Those people tend to keep alternating their MBTI preference when one cognitive function took over the other. Those Fe users who score highly on Fi tend to let Fi override their judgement during self-critical phase, especially when they're stressed.


Fe doms actually resort to inferior Ti when stressed. Its not Fi. Ni doms resort to inferior Se. Fi doms to Te and so on. Under stress the inferior is used because the stress exhausts the primary function. The inferior is the opposite of the primary.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have a theory that Fe doms who score high on Fi actually use Fe-Si and Si is confused for Fi. It is fairly common to confuse Si for Fi and possibly even Ti with Fi. ISFJs for example use both Si and Ti, which leads to many confusing themselves for INFPs. (imo)

Its just a personal theory and I don't put much stock in its validity as long as it isn't confirmed by testing.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Rim said:


> I have a theory that Fe doms who score high on Fi actually use Fe-Si and Si is confused for Fi. It is fairly common to confuse Si for Fi and possibly even Ti with Fi. ISFJs for example use both Si and Ti, which leads to many confusing themselves for INFPs. (imo)
> 
> Its just a personal theory and I don't put much stock in its validity as long as it isn't confirmed by testing.


I know it's a personal extrapolation. But I disagree. Honestly, I think that if an Fe-dom is _testing_ high on Fi, then that most likely means that the questions aren't right - or that the person has given 'rationalized' answers, instead of 'preferred' answers. Self-typing and answering questions takes a great deal of self-awareness, and I've randomly administered Cognitive Function tests on some friends and family members, and I found myself urging others to "think more deeply" and try to "answer based on innate preferences" repeatedly in order to get them to pick answers without being influenced by the sum of their rationalized choices through life. 

I've noticed that sometimes the innate desire is to think about specific situations related to the question being asked: "I was in that situation, and this is what I did at that point." That doesn't always indicate that in that situation the person behaved innately - because honestly, we're never really behaving like we would like to --- that would be too ideal - and damn near impossible. 

It's just a common mistake I've noticed people make, so I figured I might point it out.


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

Fe is not just about playing well with others in groups, trying to be sensitive to others feelings, and being socially savvy. Dom and aux Fi users exhibit those qualities too but with a fundamentally different underlying motivations (essentially the Golden Rule for me, but it's different and everchanging for every Fi user) for those behaviors. And when push comes to shove, the Fi user puts their strongly held values first, even if it means a loss of social capital. Do you actively reach out to people, poking and prodding them with contact to see how they are feeling, even when they're not with you, or do you tend to only show concern for their emotions when they are displayed right in front of your face, or directly told to you? Basically, do you make it your business to know how people around you are feeling, actively monitoring it? That's Fe, and it's not a mentality that feels natural and stress-free for Fi users. Another unmistakably Fe quality is overt displays of loyalty to their friends and loved ones. I really appreciate how much my esfj and infj friends simply ooze an inviting, welcoming vibe that can instantly make one feel like she is part of the group. They will make you feel supported when sharing your thoughts, finding something relatable about them, and be pissed at the same people you're pissed at (at least, they give me that impression to my face lol) having a sort of allegiance to you after a short period of time it seems. I can't say I'm bound to people in a way that manifests itself superficially. I see everyone's POV and remain detached or pulled toward one POV based on how I feel about it, flitting around from group to group depending on what is on my agenda, who is asking for my help... stuff related to what I feel important. Finally, there's some sort of emphasis on family ties with Fe users that I'm not sure how to articulate but it's really obvious. Anyone with Fi can have strong values relating to being sensitive, loyal and prioritizing family time, but she will still fall back on principles and values when stressed, putting her Fi needs first.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Jawz said:


> I know it's a personal extrapolation. But I disagree. Honestly, I think that if an Fe-dom is _testing_ high on Fi, then that most likely means that the questions aren't right - or that the person has given 'rationalized' answers, instead of 'preferred' answers. Self-typing and answering questions takes a great deal of self-awareness, and I've randomly administered Cognitive Function tests on some friends and family members, and I found myself urging others to "think more deeply" and try to "answer based on innate preferences" repeatedly in order to get them to pick answers without being influenced by the sum of their rationalized choices through life.
> 
> I've noticed that sometimes the innate desire is to think about specific situations related to the question being asked: "I was in that situation, and this is what I did at that point." That doesn't always indicate that in that situation the person behaved innately - because honestly, we're never really behaving like we would like to --- that would be too ideal - and damn near impossible.
> 
> It's just a common mistake I've noticed people make, so I figured I might point it out.


Yeah cognitive function tests don't really reflect reality and it also depends on the person's self knowledge which often tends to be limited. I don't even trust the MBTI test, because it is so unreliable.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

shedreamt said:


> And when push comes to shove, the Fi user puts their strongly held values first, even if it means a loss of social capital.


Yes. I have done this several times. 



> Do you actively reach out to people, poking and prodding them with contact to see how they are feeling, even when they're not with you, or do you tend to only show concern for their emotions when they are displayed right in front of your face, or directly told to you?


No, the latter is more true



> Basically, do you make it your business to know how people around you are feeling, actively monitoring it?


Somewhat. I don't have to do this by asking though, it's something I sense. I do actively monitor the environment and how everyone is going but I'm not necessarily going to make an obvious show of it.



> Another unmistakably Fe quality is overt displays of loyalty to their friends and loved ones.


I feel this and sometimes I need to communicate this. I do feel like I want people to know the strength of feeling and loyalty I have for them. With loved ones I reach out randomly letting them know how I feel, and I've tended to give gifts and think of surprising, out of the blue ways to express my appreciation for them. 



> I really appreciate how much my esfj and infj friends simply ooze an inviting, welcoming vibe that can instantly make one feel like she is part of the group.


I can turn on "inviting and welcoming" but I don't always do it. I'm more likely to do it if someone is new or left out. I am quite good at treating people with a kind of easy comfort that makes them feel accepted and like we can talk easily with each other, though again I don't do this all the time with everyone.



> They will make you feel supported when sharing your thoughts, finding something relatable about them, and be pissed at the same people you're pissed at (at least, they give me that impression to my face lol) having a sort of allegiance to you after a short period of time it seems.


I can do this, and I can completely understand and express annoyance at whoever that person's pissed at, but it is something I do for their sake, to show I can relate and don't think they're crazy/something's wrong with them. 


> I see everyone's POV and remain detached or pulled toward one POV based on how I feel about it, flitting around from group to group depending on what is on my agenda, who is asking for my help... stuff related to what I feel important.


I feel similarly. Although I will do my best to relate and make as many people feel comfortable and good in themselves as I can, it doesn't mean I feel bound to them. I have flitted a lot and can only really stick around with people and situations that I agree with. I've had people get annoyed at me for reminding them of other POVs. 



> Finally, there's some sort of emphasis on family ties with Fe users that I'm not sure how to articulate but it's really obvious.


I greatly value and place an emphasis on family ties, though I feel that for someone who feels that way I'm not sure I live in a way that makes it obvious. 



> Anyone with Fi can have strong values relating to being sensitive, loyal and prioritizing family time, but she will still fall back on principles and values when stressed, putting her Fi needs first.


How would this be apparent?


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

bengalcat said:


> Yes. I have done this several times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mkay next Fi test! 

1. Does it take you forever to pick out gifts for your close friends, and to write the message inside their birthday card? Or are you easily able to select an appropriate gift with a heartfelt message? 

2. Would you stop being someone's friend on principle, say, if their actions towards another stranger violated your own code of ethics? Not for murder or rape but for something like shoplifting or cheating on a test.

3. Do you feel like you fulfill specific roles for people in your life that require different levels of formality in how you relate to people from each role? I think Fe users tend to adjust their language to show how close they are someone more noticeably. Their politeness usually comes through in text messages lol.

4. Do you bat an eyelash stating a contrary point of view in a group of people you don't know very well when everyone else holds one opinion and you hold another?

5. If there's conflict, are you tempted to take sides with whomever you are closest to, or do you go with your gut about what feels like the "right" and correct thing based on your value with little thought concerning your relation to the parties involved?

Don't think too deeply about these questions btw. Whatever pops into the forefront of your mind... go with that. It's not hard to see which you use more once you get that "aha!" moment about Fe vs Fi. I'm trying to explain them to you the enfp way using concrete examples which isn't kosher but whatever.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

shedreamt said:


> Mkay next Fi test!
> 
> 1. Does it take you forever to pick out gifts for your close friends, and to write the message inside their birthday card? Or are you easily able to select an appropriate gift with a heartfelt message?


Ages. I get there in the end most of the time but if I have to search it takes a long time. I think it's one reason why I prefer gift-giving whenever rather than at prescribed occasions, because then I can wait for the perfect thing to just jump out at me which it will at some point in time. 



> 2. Would you stop being someone's friend on principle, say, if their actions towards another stranger violated your own code of ethics? Not for murder or rape but for something like shoplifting or cheating on a test.


Hmmm. I find this hard to answer because I have a kind of strict view of friendship. There are a lot of people I like and who I would wish I could be friends with, but who I can't quite take it that far inside myself with. So... it takes quite a lot for me to imagine truly being friends with someone who would then suddenly randomly do something I found abhorrent. I had a flatmate who I liked but who I couldn't truly become friends with out of initial spidey senses... and then later when he started expressing all sorts of racist and sexist things, that definitely prevented me from viewing him as a friend. We still interacted in a friendly way (except for the times when I'd get annoyed at him and talk to him about some of this shit he was saying) and I think he would assume we were friends, but I don't feel him to be a friend. 

Trying to really imagine the scenario...... I think I would probably drift away. I mean if they were close to me I couldn't just cut it off, though I have cut off budding friendships when they've said/done something that I cannot condone. But with people I had really been close to... I think I'd give them a few chances but if I saw it was a repeated, consistent thing, I would drift away. But... still be available to them if they ever needed me? 



> 3. Do you feel like you fulfill specific roles for people in your life that require different levels of formality in how you relate to people from each role? I think Fe users tend to adjust their language to show how close they are someone more noticeably. Their politeness usually comes through in text messages lol.


I'm not sure how to answer this one. I think I'd have to lean maybe towards yes? 


> 4. Do you bat an eyelash stating a contrary point of view in a group of people you don't know very well when everyone else holds one opinion and you hold another?


Yes. It does stress me out. I have to do it, it feels like I have no choice, but I definitely feel like I'm stepping out on a limb. Actually, what stresses me out more is the prospect that I potentially won't end up saying anything and will have disappointed myself, and betrayed the thing I care about. I feel a strong instinct to both protect myself and say nothing and to not let this one opinion rule all. Most of the time I say it. But it does also depend on the situation as to how easy or hard it is. (ooh. that sounds Fe)


> 5. If there's conflict, are you tempted to take sides with whomever you are closest to, or do you go with your gut about what feels like the "right" and correct thing based on your value with little thought concerning your relation to the parties involved?


Go with my gut, though I don't feel 100% certain that it's the absolute only "right", but I need to go with my gut that this is what I see and feel is correct/important. But I wouldn't say there is little thought concerning my relation to the parties involved. Sometimes I wish I could just side with them. I do think about the impact of my dissent for our relationship, and I'm not happy about it. 

Thanks for your questions! This is interesting


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

I would think you'd know if you used Fi the most @bengalcat. Your answers sound rather neutral, lol. My questions are too leading methinks. Why do you think you're infj? You already think you're Fe aux, right? Ni shapes your Fe a lot then.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

shedreamt said:


> Hmm actually I think you'd know if you used Fi the most @bengalcat. Your answers sound rather neutral, lol. My questions are too leading methinks. Why do you think you're infj? You already think you're Fe aux, right? Ni shapes your Fe a lot then.


I didn't decide based on cognitive functions. Basically I first started testing as INFJ when I was a teenager and that remained consistent until the last 2 years when I've tested as INFP. The cognitive functions test was interesting because I had high Fi, Fe, Ni and Ne, in that order. 

I always identified strongly with the INFJ descriptions and comparing between INFP and INFJ, INFJ felt more accurate. Also reading up about the functions I identify more with having Ti and Se in the lower positions than Si and Te. But I'm not sure how convinced I am about this clear cut one or the other thing with cognitive functions. People insist that it must be so because it is just the way your brain is wired to process things. That may be so but perhaps there are other configurations of processing. 

And while I've always felt pretty confident about INFJ, there's no denying that I'm really firm about my values and I have had a number of conflict periods in my life where I haven't been able to compromise on them. I've quit jobs, lost friends, I even went through a particularly low period where I felt that if I couldn't live according to my values then there was really no point in being here at all. I'm very Fe in terms of my awareness and desire to please and comfort others but I don't find it easy to carry out what I feel like would be nicer or easier for others' sake.


----------



## shedreamt (Nov 7, 2011)

bengalcat said:


> I didn't decide based on cognitive functions. Basically I first started testing as INFJ when I was a teenager and that remained consistent until the last 2 years when I've tested as INFP. The cognitive functions test was interesting because I had high Fi, Fe, Ni and Ne, in that order.
> 
> I always identified strongly with the INFJ descriptions and comparing between INFP and INFJ, INFJ felt more accurate. Also reading up about the functions I identify more with having Ti and Se in the lower positions than Si and Te. But I'm not sure how convinced I am about this clear cut one or the other thing with cognitive functions. People insist that it must be so because it is just the way your brain is wired to process things. That may be so but perhaps there are other configurations of processing.
> 
> And while I've always felt pretty confident about INFJ, there's no denying that I'm really firm about my values and I have had a number of conflict periods in my life where I haven't been able to compromise on them. I've quit jobs, lost friends, I even went through a particularly low period where I felt that if I couldn't live according to my values then there was really no point in being here at all. I'm very Fe in terms of my awareness and desire to please and comfort others but I don't find it easy to carry out what I feel like would be nicer or easier for others' sake.


Ah, so you're a dom feeler according to the functions test? So infp or enfj then. Leading intuition and leading feeling manifest themselves quite differently, so infj and infp are farther apart then they seem according to the type descriptions. Now that you've said all that about your values and the importance of harmony you really seem like dom feeler. Just focus on whether you use Ne or Ni. Ne is super obvious in how it picks up pattern vs Ni. I can relate to testing differently as a teenager. Funny how our personalities develop and change so much during those years. The fact that you seem so uncertain about your type points to you bring infp imo. Just a hunch.


----------



## Hycocritical truth teller (Aug 29, 2011)

bengalcat said:


> @Hycocritical truth teller I fall into this camp. Hot mess... so that's my identity all along, phew. The relief!
> 
> My last two cognitive function tests came up with Fi > Fe > Ni > Ne, top 4 and all high. I'm pretty much f**ked it seems


I also have to say that when i mentioned my friend uses both functions - Fi is her first - she does uses Fe too much - but not so well since it's not her natural strong function - it's a mess i have to say


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

LiquidLight said:


> Anyone can in a moment exhibit a behavior that resembles any function. But a person will have a preference for one over the other. A person who has adopted Feeling as their dominant function (this is the function driving the boat) will have a very strong preference for that function and actually will feel opposed if its attitudinal opposite is employed.
> 
> So what this means is a Fe-dominant (ENFJ, ESFJ) will have very strong Fe. Their entire sense of self and ego are built around Extraverted Feeling. They LIVE Fe. This means that although they might be able to dip into Fi from moment to moment that perspective will generally be downplayed. Unconsciously it may manifest as a feeling of being opposed. So often Fe-doms have a very strong, sometimes exaggerated reactions to Fi as selfish and disrespectful of social ideals and norms.
> 
> A person who really had both strong Fe and Fi would be something of a hot mess when it came to making evaluations. There would be no standard to reference as to whether something had any value (to him or the world). A Fi type uses an internal standard - X thing or idea is valuable to me because it matches with my own determination of what has worth. A Fe-type uses an external standard - X thing or idea has value because everyone else says it does. These are two contradictory ways of evaluating so they can't really co-exist One will be chosen as the conscious approach the other will be rejected and probably projected unconsciously onto others as 'opposition.'


I have this issue. O_O I have strong Fi and Fe. Although my Fi is stronger. When it comes to making decisions, I think of myself and what other people think, and it tears me apart sometimes. x3 It can make me quite indecisive. Although I usually end up going with the Fi side of me in the end. Either that or I start pushing my feelings out of the way for a moment and start thinking about the matter... but then it turns into, "YOU think about this matter in THIS way though..." @[email protected] And I simply cannot push that feeling away. That's the order in which it happens. XD It's pretty funny, really.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

I feel that my Fi looks a hell of a lot like Fe sometimes, to the point where I was once confused about which one I had but I am pretty sure it's Fi now. Maybe my Ne + Fi make it look like Fe at times. I hope you don't mind if I take the Fi test as well @shedreamt



shedreamt said:


> 1. Does it take you forever to pick out gifts for your close friends, and to write the message inside their birthday card? Or are you easily able to select an appropriate gift with a heartfelt message?


Forever. I have to have the specific right thing for everyone or else I won't pick anything out at all. It needs to be tailored to the person specifically. 



> 2. Would you stop being someone's friend on principle, say, if their actions towards another stranger violated your own code of ethics? Not for murder or rape but for something like shoplifting or cheating on a test.


No. But I would probably lose respect for them and probably not be as close to them. I would feel they are a poorer quality person, but if there are still good things about them that I value that could be rectified. But yes I would probably judge them internally for their poor actions. I think this question is a bit more about lawful good, rather then neutral good on the alignment of right and wrong. I'm neutral good by and far. I don't think necessarily all rules/laws are right and I would rather do the right thing and be in jail for doing the right thing for the greater principal of righteousness, rather then do the wrong thing to go along with the status quo. 



> 3. Do you feel like you fulfill specific roles for people in your life that require different levels of formality in how you relate to people from each role? I think Fe users tend to adjust their language to show how close they are someone more noticeably. Their politeness usually comes through in text messages


I am very polite. I'm natural a courteous person until I receive feedback that the formality is not needed or wanted, or until someone shows me that they are not worthy of my kindness and polite demeanor. 



> 4. Do you bat an eyelash stating a contrary point of view in a group of people you don't know very well when everyone else holds one opinion and you hold another?


Yes. I do that all the time. Devil's Advocate is fun, it helps to understand how a person feels and thinks. Why do they think the way they do? I'm always curious. 



> 5. If there's conflict, are you tempted to take sides with whomever you are closest to, or do you go with your gut about what feels like the "right" and correct thing based on your value with little thought concerning your relation to the parties involved?


Who is right usually. I would probably silently agree with the persons perspective of who was right then out right state it but if the person was open to a discussion of it then I would engage with them and express to that person why I think it's right in other to spawn further dialogue.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

shedreamt said:


> Mkay next Fi test!
> 
> 1. Does it take you forever to pick out gifts for your close friends, and to write the message inside their birthday card? Or are you easily able to select an appropriate gift with a heartfelt message? Take forever.
> 
> ...


As for the discussion about having high Fe and high Fi.
I have what appears to be high levels of Fi (In that I constantly score high on tests) and engage what appears to be Fi looking behaviour. But ultimately, that's all it might be. An illusion.

What I do however disagree with it the notion that Fe and Fi cannot be occurring in the same individual. For me, that's an assumption based on the idea that they can't co-exist because they would end up conflicting with each other in deciding how to decide. But the reality is, humans have always had contradictory behaviours. That's the whole idea behind cognitive dissonance. From that perspective, I don't see any reason why it's not possible for people to switch modes of decision making if they have developed multiple modes of decision making or methods of perceiving. Doesn't exactly agree with MBTI theory as a whole, but meh, I don't hold MBTI to be the ultimate theory that can't be wrong. At the end of the day, it's a theory that can be subjected to change.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Hycocritical truth teller said:


> i know several people whith strong Fe and Fi as well
> 
> for example my friend ISFP has functions in this order according to test (and honestly i think its correct)
> 
> ...


It isn't really possible to be strong in both. Your values are either personal (Fi) or shared (Fe).
Fe does not mean you have the ability to express emotions
Another trait is that an Fi user will not typically try to impose their values on someone else, and an Fe user will

Those tests do not give a function order, they are just evaluating which functions you might be using based on your answers. functions can mimic each other in certain cases.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> Those tests do not give a function order, they are just evaluating which functions you might be using based on your answers. functions can mimic each other in certain cases.


I'm wondering what a Fi user would look like if they tried to imitate Fe and what a Fe user would look like trying to imitate Fi. I actually do think that both of these functions have crossover effects, if nothing else.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

Arrow said:


> I'm wondering what a Fi user would look like if they tried to imitate Fe and what a Fe user would look like trying to imitate Fi. I actually do think that both of these functions have crossover effects, if nothing else.


look at ENFPs.. they are sometimes said to be Fe-like because they are expressive, emotional and try to affect other people. But then contrast them with a true Fe user and you can see the differences in approach.


----------



## KeroPanda (Jan 8, 2010)

NeedsNewNameNow said:


> *It isn't really possible to be strong in both. * Your values are either personal (Fi) or shared (Fe).
> Fe does not mean you have the ability to express emotions
> Another trait is that an Fi user will not typically try to impose their values on someone else, and an Fe user will
> 
> Those tests do not give a function order, they are just evaluating which functions you might be using based on your answers. functions can mimic each other in certain cases.


I realise this is often said.
But what is the reasoning or evidence backing up this idea?


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

*1. Does it take you forever to pick out gifts for your close friends, and to write the message inside their birthday card? Or are you easily able to select an appropriate gift with a heartfelt message? *
If I buy the gift myself, it'll take less than five minutes. But if I'm shopping with someone else, close to five hours. 

*2. Would you stop being someone's friend on principle, say, if their actions towards another stranger violated your own **code of ethics? Not for murder or rape but for something like shoplifting or cheating on a test.*
No, but I'd be very wary of the person after I've learnt what they've done. I try to give second chances, but it's difficult if they broke my trust. 

*3. Do you feel like you fulfill specific roles for people in your life that require different levels of formality in how you relate to people from each role? I think Fe users tend to adjust their language to show how close they are someone more **noticeably. Their politeness usually comes through in text messages lol.
*
Yes. 

*4. Do you bat an eyelash stating a contrary point of view in a group of people you don't know very well when everyone else **holds one opinion and you hold another?*
Yeah, I tend to keep quiet about my opinions, unless I trust the person/people I'm with. But if it's something huge, I may not be able to keep quiet about it. 

*5. If there's conflict, are you tempted to take sides with whomever you are closest to, or do you go with your gut about what feels like the "right" and correct thing based on your value with little thought concerning your relation to the parties involved?
*Go with my gut.


----------

